# 17 HMR tracker pistol



## JWilson (Apr 28, 2013)

What's y'all opinion on a 17 HMR for hog hunting. I have seen people kill them with 17 hmr rifles but not a handgun. I was going to go with the 20 grain bullet behind the ear and keeping shots within 80 yards or so.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 28, 2013)

Itll lay em down.  No problem at all.


----------



## Big7 (May 13, 2013)

NOT ME! A big sow and that pea-shooter + some baby's and you on the ground = BAD DAY for you!


----------



## JWilson (May 17, 2013)

Big 7 what's that got to do with anything. I dout a bow would stop a charging hog but tons of people hunt hog with them.  I have killed a good many hogs with 22 mags and 17 hmr rifles but not a pistol that is why I asked the question about the handgun.


----------



## Theodore981 (May 19, 2013)

Very adequate round, with parameters.

Questions are:

Can you hit a hog at range, behind the ear (that's a what...1/2" - 1-1/2" quickly moving target)

Can you stop a charging hog with 1 or 2 shots to the chest (that'a ALL you're gonna get on a charging animal, and very quickly aimed).

Me, I wouldn't trust the tool for the task.  I want to be able to seriously thump some heavy lead into my quarry.

Not talking about a defensive survival shot here.  Talking about intentionally hunting, for meat.  Big difference there.

Your quarry deserves your best, no matter what it is.


----------



## buckeroo (May 20, 2013)

17HMR is an absolutely devastating round for hogs. I cant speak personally for the pistol aspect, but I can for a rifle. a 17 will destroy a hog. 

My last two hogs were taken with my 17 at 80 and 90 yards. They hit the ground and didnt move.


----------



## panhead501 (May 31, 2013)

A pistol, especially a revolver, will not have the velocity that the rifles have.  I would think this would make a difference at the longer yardages.


----------



## LanceColeman (Jun 1, 2013)

panhead501 said:


> A pistol, especially a revolver, will not have the velocity that the rifles have.  I would think this would make a difference at the longer yardages.



And the primary devastation provided by the 17HMR round can be attributed to it's VELOCITY. Therefore you sir are talking in the right direction as far as where issues are going to come from.


----------



## JWilson (Jul 20, 2013)

Well 25 more days till I find out if the pistol will cut the mustard. I will keep y'all posted.


----------



## rosewood (Jul 20, 2013)

A .17hmr is a varmint round, it is designed to kill ground hogs and the like, not wild hogs.  Sure it may work, but it is going to take a well placed shot.  I shot a 150lb boar hog with a .357 mag rifle, hit him 3 times, at 50 yards, about 30 and 10 before he finally stayed down.  All were kill shots, he just kept coming.  I would venture to say at 80 yards, a skull shot might not even penetrate.  I have also shot them with a .22 mag at point blank range in the trap and them not go down on the 1st shot.


----------



## turhntng (Aug 7, 2013)

I would not try to shoot a hog with a 17hmr.  I have rifle and it is great for what it is but it would not be my first or second choice for a hog.


----------

